# Mod. 63



## E.Moore (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought this pistol back in 1992 but there are a couple of things that have always bugged me. The barrel/cylinder gap is .016". I've always heard .002-.006 is correct. Also, the front sight isn't at 12:00; I have the rear sights pegged all the way to the right to make it hit point of aim. Was my gun made late on a Friday afternoon? At this late date would Smith correct it under warranty?

OK, maybe I do procrastinate a little. 

Also, would my local Gander Mt. do this work under S&W warranty?? The Smith site says Gander is "Official"


----------

